# Anyone took SE exam in MI state?



## Sniff_Haw (Jun 10, 2017)

Is it harder to pass SE exam in states which do not have SE boards?


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Jun 10, 2017)

I'd say it makes little difference.


----------



## Sniff_Haw (Jun 11, 2017)

Thanks,

Do you know who grade the answer sheets? NCEEs or the state board? what is the little difference? Thanks.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Jun 11, 2017)

NCEES.


----------



## Sniff_Haw (Jun 11, 2017)

Thanks,

I passed SE (Vertical), However, I failed SE (Lateral) a few times. Do you think a course can help me pass the stupid test? Which school is better, PPI or School of PE?


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Jun 11, 2017)

Are you taking buildings or bridges?


----------



## Sniff_Haw (Jun 12, 2017)

Building.


----------



## Sniff_Haw (Jun 12, 2017)

Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Jun 12, 2017)

Sniff_Haw said:


> Any suggestions? Thanks.


Sorry busy, will reply soon.


----------

